# Bodenfilter womit bauen?



## recycler (20. Feb. 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte bei meinem Teichneubau einen Bodenfilter (bepflanzt) verwenden. Speisung über Bodenablauf und Skimmer. In die erste Kammer (= Einlauf) möchte ich ein Sieb/Lochblech für die Grobfilterung integrieren (unter das Sieb möchte ich einen kleine herausnehmbare Wanne platzieren, um den Grobschmutz einfacher entfernen zu können (Blätter und größere Teilchen bleiben ja am Sieb hängen). 2. Kammer besteht aus Japanmatten oder blauen Filterschaumstoff, 3. Kammer mit Granulat wie Blähton gefüllt, dahinter Pumpenkammer mit Möglichkeit später noch UV zu integrieren oder über Aktivkohle zu filtern).

Entsprechende große Kunststoffwannen sind sehr teuer und evtl. nicht winterfest. Würdet Ihr dünn mauern und dann mit Folie verkleiden (sehr aufwendig), oder gibt es andere preiswerte und gute Lösungen?

Pumpenkammer und Einlaufkammer sollten wegen der Wartung gut zugänglich sein (vielleicht baue ich eine kleine, leicht abnehmbare Holzbrücke als optische Verkleidung über den Bodenfilter?)

Bezüglich dem Teichrücklauf wäre ich auch über Anregungen dankbar Bachlauf wird es wohl eher nicht. An der gegenüberiegenden Seite der Filterkammer werde ich wohl noch einen kleinen Quellstein mit betreiben. Verwendet werden soll insg. nur eine Pumpe (ca. 5-10 m3/h Nominalleistung) bei angedachtem 8 m3 Teichvolumen.

Freue mich auf Anregungen und Hinweise auf Fehler!

Ciao und ein schönes Wochenende

Michael

P.S.: Fische kommen natürlich rein (evtl. auch Koi)


----------



## karsten. (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bodenfilter womit bauen?*



recycler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte bei meinem Teichneubau einen Bodenfilter (bepflanzt) verwenden. Speisung über Bodenablauf und Skimmer. In die erste Kammer (= Einlauf) möchte ich ein Sieb/Lochblech für die Grobfilterung integrieren (unter das Sieb möchte ich einen kleine herausnehmbare Wanne platzieren, um den Grobschmutz einfacher entfernen zu können (Blätter und größere Teilchen bleiben ja am Sieb hängen). 2. Kammer besteht aus Japanmatten oder blauen Filterschaumstoff, 3. Kammer mit Granulat wie Blähton gefüllt, dahinter Pumpenkammer mit Möglichkeit später noch UV zu integrieren oder über Aktivkohle zu filtern)...............
> 
> P.S.: Fische kommen natürlich rein (evtl. auch Koi)


............



Hallo 
verwechselst Du nicht was 

Du beschreibst einen Kammerfilter, mit dem Versuch das ganze Sortiment  Filtermedien zu verbauen 

ein bewachsener Bodenfilter sollte einen Grobfilter haben 
und funktioniert ansonsten über eine von geeigneten Pflanzen durchwurzelten möglichst großer Substratpackung  > 1qm 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19524/?q=bodenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19524/?q=bodenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338/?q=bodenfilter

mfG


----------



## Vampyr (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bodenfilter womit bauen?*

Nabend Michi,
zunächstmal gutes gelingen zu deinem Filter.

Was mir aber sofort ein wenig ins Auge sticht, ist der recht alte Aufbau deines Filters. Vor ein paar jahren hätte ich gesagt, top filter, bau den so.

Heute jedoch gibt es für etwa das Gleiche geld Filtermedien, die weitausmehr Besiedlungsfläche bieten und daher bei gleichem Filtervolumen mehr leisten wie __ Hel-X z.B.. Gibt es einen grund,warum du die "alte" Ausführung bevorzugst?

Anbei sei noch zu sagen, dass ein Filter mit der Vorfilterung steht oder fällt.
Das beste, was die Vorfiltertechnik momentan zu bieten hat, sind Systeme wie Fließ- oder Trommelfilter. Diese Filtersysteme sind zum einen sehr fein, filtern also beinahe alles raus, was nicht gelöst ist. Was ich aber für noch entscheidener halte ist die Tatsache, dass diese Vorfilter im gegensatz zu Bürsten Sifi und Co das gefilterte Material beinahe augenblicklich aus dem system entfernen. Der dreck kann sich also nicht in die Lösung übergehen und den nachfolgenden Filter belasten.

Und wenn du ein bisschen handwerkliches Geschick hast, denk nicht dran viel Geld für einen fertigen Filter auszugeben. Die Kosten richtig geld und können auch nicht mehr als selbst gebaute.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## juergen-b (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bodenfilter womit bauen?*

servus michael,

dies ist eine variante von bodenfilter - der bewuchs steht noch in den kindertagen.







zwischen becken und bodenfilter befindet sich noch eine kleine leerkammer - diese ist für eisenerz vorgesehen - sofern ich hier in der ecke irgendwelches bekomme.


*** fals jemand eine bezugsquelle für eisenerz in der ecke karlsruhe +/- kennt würde ich mich über die adresse freuen.


----------



## karsten. (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bodenfilter womit bauen?*

hallo Jürgen
schön Dich zu lesen 



juergen-b schrieb:


> .......
> zwischen becken und bodenfilter befindet sich noch eine kleine leerkammer - diese ist für eisenerz vorgesehen - sofern ich hier in der ecke irgendwelches bekomme......



immernoch :shock

bis dahin  nimm doch DAS

schönes WE


----------



## juergen-b (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bodenfilter womit bauen?*

hallo karsten,

danke für den tip - aber bei diesem material - hier könnte ich auch drehspäne etc. verwenden - ist mir einfach die konzentration zu hoch ......... erz gibt im vergleich dazu, über jahre sehr dosiert ab, was mir zumindest nach momentaner sicht der dinge besser zusagt.


----------



## karsten. (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bodenfilter womit bauen?*

Nein Nein 
das sind feinste Drähte oder Stäube die sich ganz gezielt und kontrolliert dosieren lassen

übrigens Vorsicht bei der Verarbeitung
absolut tödlich für alle elektrischen Gräte 


mfG


----------



## karsten. (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bodenfilter womit bauen?*

Hallo

jetzt noch mal @all
bei den Diskussionen zu Wurzelraumfilter, Pflanzenfilter und bewachsenen Bodenfiltern kommt mir immer der einzig entscheidende Vorteil zu den anderen Filtertypen zu kurz 

...





> 1.2.5 Abbau von Schadstoffen – Bodenreinigung durch Pflanzen
> Außer Bakterien und Pilze verfügen auch Pflanzen über Mechanismen, Schadstoffe
> im Boden abzubauen. Beim Abbau greifen verschiedene Mechanismen seitens der
> Pflanzen. Zunächst besteht die Möglichkeit der Aufnahme von Stoffen in die Pflanzen
> ...


Quelle

irgendwo hatten wir das schon mal*kürzer zusammengefasst 
ich find´s nicht mehr 

mfG


----------



## recycler (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenfilter womit bauen?*

Hallo und erstmal herzlichen Dank für die Antworten und Tipps (konnte wegen Urlaub ernst heute antworten).

Meine Filterbauüberlegung war folgende (resultierend aus einer ähnlichen Bauweise bei mir im Aquarium, welche dort sehr gut arbeitet)
Den groben Schmutz mittels Vorfilter (Sieb/Netz/Matten) rausfiltern. Den Einsatz von Filtermatten/Japanmatten als Basis HM-Filter verwenden. Hat m.E. den Vorteil, daß sich dort viele Bakterien halten und effektiv arbeiten können. So ein Filter fährt im Frühjahr vielleicht auch schneller wieder an zu arbeiten, als ein reiner Pflanzenfilter, oder? 
Dahinter Granulat (ich mag eher 'natürliche' Ansiedlungsflächen, daher kommen 'BioBälle' und __ Hel-X nicht in die erste Wahl - ist aber wohl eher Geschmackssache, als wissenschaftlich belegbar). 

Die Pflanzen obendrauf möchte ich eher als optischen Abschluß sehen, wobei ich aus Erfahrung weiß, daß diese sehrwohl effektiv zur Steigerung der Wasserqualität beitragen.

Über die Materialien zum Filterkastenbau hab ich bisher nur die gemauerte Variante gelesen. Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## karsten. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenfilter womit bauen?*

klar !
große große Kiste 
vorzugsweise aus Edelstahl


----------

